# Delay in granting visa under subclass 489 after submitting medicals and PCC



## coolbugs (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi 

I have applied under visa subclass 489 . I got my approval from the state in June 2015 and applied for my visa in the embassy in aug 2015 with all the documents . Got my medical straight away and it was submitted on 9th sept 2015. Its been 5 months no response has come . My case officer was assigned on 29th sept 2015. My agent has sent an email a month back but hasn't received any reply on it. 
I stayed on UK and India so provided PCC for both the countries . In UK on my PCC i was given a Caution/ warning it said common assault . There was no case or any sentence . According to my agent this could be a factor of delay as they might crosscheck with the UK government .

Please advised


----------



## My Immigration Help (Jan 29, 2016)

coolbugs said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied under visa subclass 489 . I got my approval from the state in June 2015 and applied for my visa in the embassy in aug 2015 with all the documents . Got my medical straight away and it was submitted on 9th sept 2015. Its been 5 months no response has come . My case officer was assigned on 29th sept 2015. My agent has sent an email a month back but hasn't received any reply on it.
> I stayed on UK and India so provided PCC for both the countries . In UK on my PCC i was given a Caution/ warning it said common assault . There was no case or any sentence . According to my agent this could be a factor of delay as they might crosscheck with the UK government .
> ...


Hi There,

Right now, if you have any issue related to character, your application will take extra time. Your agent is quite right.

Regards,

Sanjayai Kapoor (MARN: 1066506)

Homepage


----------



## coolbugs (Mar 11, 2016)

hey

Can my visa be rejected aswell ???


----------



## My Immigration Help (Jan 29, 2016)

coolbugs said:


> hey
> 
> Can my visa be rejected aswell ???


Yes, it can be. Usually, case officer asks for some explanation. If he / she is not happy with the explanation, he / she will refuse application.

Regards,

Sanjayai Kapoor (MARN: 1066506)

Homepage


----------



## baze (Mar 31, 2016)

*Limited number of places remaining for SUBCLASS 489 for the 2015-16 programme year*

I have applied for Subclass 489 visa - family Sponsored on the 2nd of October 2015. All documents have been provided, medical and pcc done for self and all non-immigrating dependents since January 2016 and yet no grant.

I called DIAC last week and was told that though the visa has been finalised and decision has been made but grant is currently being delayed due to limited number of places remaining in this category for the 2015-16 programme year and I have to wait for a while. My case officer than sent me this mail a day later:

Sensitiveersonal

Dear Mr xxxx,

I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a Skilled Regional (subclass 489) visa.

The processing of General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed. This application is for a GSM visa.

Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and client service standards and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.

This application is for a visa that is part of the State, Territory and Regional Nominated category of the Migration Programme.

There are a limited number of places remaining in this category for the 2015-16 programme year and processing times will be longer for some visa applicants.

Further information about the Processing of State, Territory and Regional Nominated General Skilled Migration visas and Priority processing groups and order of processing applications is available on the Department's website

Regards,

Sha*****
Position **********
GSM Visa Processing Officer - General Skilled Migration Team 10 Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division Visa and Citizenship Services Group Department of Immigration and Border Protection Offshore clients: 07 3136 7000 Onshore clients: 1800 720 656

Any one in my shoes?


----------



## kamalpurwal (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm on same boat.your visa is granted at??


----------



## baze (Mar 31, 2016)

kamalpurwal said:


> I'm on same boat.your visa is granted at??


No, still waiting for my grant.


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

*waiting for grant visa Subclass 489*



baze said:


> No, still waiting for my grant.


Hi Friends,

I also lodge my visa file for subclass 489 in December 2015, CO assigned in January, Submitted all documents in March 2016 and employer verification also done in April 2016 still waiting for visa please anybody suggest me the how much time it will takes to grant my visa? Somebody said me that it will grant after July 2016 is it right? Please guide me i am in very bad condition.. Please suggest me way it is very high time to wait.

Regards,


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*



baze said:


> No, still waiting for my grant.


Am on same Boat...I submitted all my documents two weeks ago,but now reply.

Are you still waiting to grand visa or already Grant.

Whats your skilled occupation and where you moving.

Please reply


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*



chetan chavda said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I also lodge my visa file for subclass 489 in December 2015, CO assigned in January, Submitted all documents in March 2016 and employer verification also done in April 2016 still waiting for visa please anybody suggest me the how much time it will takes to grant my visa? Somebody said me that it will grant after July 2016 is it right? Please guide me i am in very bad condition.. Please suggest me way it is very high time to wait.
> 
> Regards,


Am on same Boat...I submitted all my documents two weeks ago,but now reply.

Are you still waiting to grand visa or already Grant.

Whats your skilled occupation and where you moving.

Please reply


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

Is anyone live in Orana Region like Dubbo or Cobar


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

vpillai1226 said:


> Am on same Boat...I submitted all my documents two weeks ago,but now reply.
> 
> Are you still waiting to grand visa or already Grant.
> 
> ...


Hi Friend,

I am waiting for visa. My Occupation code 234313 Environmental Research Scientist for Queensland. Actually, my 1st employer was delayed in the process. CO ask my first employer about my record in first week of April 2016 but they replied it in the first week of May 2016 that's why i am waiting for visa. If you have any updated about visa grant please share it with me.

Regards,


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

chetan chavda said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> I am waiting for visa. My Occupation code 234313 Environmental Research Scientist for Queensland. Actually, my 1st employer was delayed in the process. CO ask my first employer about my record in first week of April 2016 but they replied it in the first week of May 2016 that's why i am waiting for visa. If you have any updated about visa grant please share it with me.
> 
> Regards,


May 16 they asked for my Form 80 and i submitted on the same day but after that no reply from CO and profile still shows assessment in progress.Am still worried..Am going to Orana,NSW.Have you talked to CO about your visa processing and any reply from them.

Thanks


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

vpillai1226 said:


> May 16 they asked for my Form 80 and i submitted on the same day but after that no reply from CO and profile still shows assessment in progress.Am still worried..Am going to Orana,NSW.Have you talked to CO about your visa processing and any reply from them.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

No i do not talk to CO. Is it advisable to talk with CO about grant. I am also worried about delayed by my 1st employer. Have you know anything abt the delay by employer is affected on visa grant? keep in touch

Regards,


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*



chetan chavda said:


> Hi,
> 
> No i do not talk to CO. Is it advisable to talk with CO about grant. I am also worried about delayed by my 1st employer. Have you know anything abt the delay by employer is affected on visa grant? keep in touch
> 
> Regards,


In My case CO never asked anything about from my employer.Because i provided my experience certificate.I never think its a problem for visa grant.The only problem is anything bad in medicals or fake documents.
I hope and wish will get your visa asap.

You can call the number and check about your visa status if its more than 28 days.
So they will give you an answer.

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*



chetan chavda said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> I am waiting for visa. My Occupation code 234313 Environmental Research Scientist for Queensland. Actually, my 1st employer was delayed in the process. CO ask my first employer about my record in first week of April 2016 but they replied it in the first week of May 2016 that's why i am waiting for visa. If you have any updated about visa grant please share it with me.
> 
> Regards,


Is there any update on your visa status.

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

vpillai1226 said:


> Is there any update on your visa status.
> 
> Thanks
> Vijay


Dear Vijay,

No update my friend, I got one information that from last 2 to 3 months no on get visa under subclass 489. Many people like us from around the world are waiting for visa grant. Now a days 189 visa grant is going on as suggested by my one friend so after that we hope that 489 grant will come. If you have any updates share it.

Hope for best, prey to god..............

Chetan


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*



chetan chavda said:


> Dear Vijay,
> 
> No update my friend, I got one information that from last 2 to 3 months no on get visa under subclass 489. Many people like us from around the world are waiting for visa grant. Now a days 189 visa grant is going on as suggested by my one friend so after that we hope that 489 grant will come. If you have any updates share it.
> 
> ...


Hi Friend

Thanks for the reply

Did you get the invitation from DIB or from the region.

I heard the sponsored 489 doesn't have any limit

What part of Queensland you going

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

vpillai1226 said:


> Hi Friend
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> ...


Dear Vijay,

I got the invitation from DIBP and sponsored by QLD state. Are you talking about time limit or what? If i will get grant, i will go to Roma which is regional area bcz my brother is staying there. He recently got PR. From this website https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/489-visa-tracker, i got that very few people got grant in recent time. I am planning to call case officer near future.

Chetan


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*



chetan chavda said:


> Dear Vijay,
> 
> I got the invitation from DIBP and sponsored by QLD state. Are you talking about time limit or what? If i will get grant, i will go to Roma which is regional area bcz my brother is staying there. He recently got PR. From this website https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/489-visa-tracker, i got that very few people got grant in recent time. I am planning to call case officer near future.
> 
> Chetan


Okay,You can contact the CO after 28 days.

I got sponsored by Orana Regional Area.

Let me know when your visa got granted,hope will get soon

Thanks


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*



chetan chavda said:


> Dear Vijay,
> 
> I got the invitation from DIBP and sponsored by QLD state. Are you talking about time limit or what? If i will get grant, i will go to Roma which is regional area bcz my brother is staying there. He recently got PR. From this website https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/489-visa-tracker, i got that very few people got grant in recent time. I am planning to call case officer near future.
> 
> Chetan


Hey Friend,

Did you get any update or have you contacted the CO.

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

vpillai1226 said:


> Hey Friend,
> 
> Did you get any update or have you contacted the CO.
> 
> ...


Dear Vijay,

No update, My agent said me that as on 19th June 6 months completed so we will contact after that. I am planning to call GSM office Brisbane so have you any idea about it? Many people written on the forma that after calling GSM office got grant. Any information you have share it....

Regards,


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*



chetan chavda said:


> Dear Vijay,
> 
> No update, My agent said me that as on 19th June 6 months completed so we will contact after that. I am planning to call GSM office Brisbane so have you any idea about it? Many people written on the forma that after calling GSM office got grant. Any information you have share it....
> 
> Regards,


No Update yet,

But am going to call GSM on Monday bcoz i almost finished 28 days after submitted the full document.
I heard the same about the grant,so am going to call them for more information.

Did you get any mail regarding about the delay or anything.

Just wonder

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

vpillai1226 said:


> No Update yet,
> 
> But am going to call GSM on Monday bcoz i almost finished 28 days after submitted the full document.
> I heard the same about the grant,so am going to call them for more information.
> ...


Dear Vijay,

No, I do not get delay mail. I will mail him on Monday about updates. Please share your telephonic discussion with GSM office with me please....

Regards,


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*



chetan chavda said:


> Dear Vijay,
> 
> No, I do not get delay mail. I will mail him on Monday about updates. Please share your telephonic discussion with GSM office with me please....
> 
> Regards,


Hi Friend

I called the immigration and they said bcoz of a lot of application it takes time..

Did you contact them or not

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

vpillai1226 said:


> Hi Friend
> 
> I called the immigration and they said bcoz of a lot of application it takes time..
> 
> ...


Dear Vijay

Thank you for reply. I mailed them yesterday and i will call them tomorrow. When you call what kind of questions you asked and what they replied? and what they asked to you and what you replied please share it with me so it will help me for the conversation. were they told you how much time it will take to grant?

Regards,

Chetan

Regards,


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Vijay
> 
> Thank you for reply. I mailed them yesterday and i will call them tomorrow. When you call what kind of questions you asked and what they replied? and what they asked to you and what you replied please share it with me so it will help me for the conversation. were they told you how much time it will take to grant?
> 
> ...


Dear Vijay,

I called GSM Brisbane today early morning of India timing. They just replied that it takes more time to finalize, it is under process. There were 1 hour waiting on call. After one hour executive talked with me. So wait and enjoy time, Hope for the best..

Regards,


----------



## baze (Mar 31, 2016)

*Granted*

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::VISA GRANT NOTICE::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Got our grant today 23/Jun/2016  skilled - Regional Sponsored (Subclass 489) - External Auditor  after the longest 10 months of our lifes . At the end, the golden mails are finally here IED (12/Aug/2016).

Wish everyone speedy grant.


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

baze said:


> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::VISA GRANT NOTICE::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> Got our grant today 23/Jun/2016  skilled - Regional Sponsored (Subclass 489) - External Auditor  after the longest 10 months of our lifes . At the end, the golden mails are finally here IED (12/Aug/2016).
> 
> Wish everyone speedy grant.


Congratulations bro please share your time line so we can assume our case.

Congratulationssssssss...........


----------



## baze (Mar 31, 2016)

chetan chavda said:


> Congratulations bro please share your time line so we can assume our case.
> 
> Congratulationssssssss...........


02-Oct- 2015: Submitted our application with all supporting documents expect copy of spouse and son's passport data pages as they were being process, which I explained in Part T - Additional information of FORM 80.

25-Nov-2015: CO 1st contact requesting for a copy of spouse and son's data pages to be submitted within 28days which I claimed were been processed when our application was submitted back in October.

15-Dec-2016: copy of spouse and son's passport data pages submitted (both original copy and certified true copy)

27-Jan-2016: CO requested for spouse and son's medicals and PCC for spouse

15-Feb-2016 : Medical and PCC submitted both for spouse and son.

24-Feb-2016: Job Verification done by Australian Embassy in South Africa.

Point to note on Job Verification: DIAC did not call the telephone number on the reference letter I provided, rather they visited my company's website, where my profile was included as part of the firm's Management team (Audit Manager), and called the general office line available on the wedsite to confirm my reference letter and ask why my job description on the reference letter was a bit different from my job profile on our website and the HR confirm that I was recently promoted from the position of an Assistant Audit Manager to Audit Manager and that If she want a new reference letter to backup my new role, she will be glad to provide one as soon as possible but the lady said she is satisfied with the verification. THANK GOD  #bestHR

24-Mar-2016: grant delay email by CO due to limited space but when I called DIAC for clarification, the lady politely said our application has been finalized but we will have to wait as the little space they have left to grant visa is currently being rationalize and we have been placed in a queuing system but assured that with our present position on the queue, we should get our grant before the end of the migration programme year and there is no need for me to call them back AGAIN.

23-Jun-2016: VISA GRANTED FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY 

IED: 12-Aug-2016


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

baze said:


> 02-Oct- 2015: Submitted our application with all supporting documents expect copy of spouse and son's passport data pages as they were being process, which I explained in Part T - Additional information of FORM 80.
> 
> 25-Nov-2015: CO 1st contact requesting for a copy of spouse and son's data pages to be submitted within 28days which I claimed were been processed when our application was submitted back in October.
> 
> ...


Dear Friend,

I have lodge my visa file on 19th Dec 2015 under subclass 489 SS QLD for ANZ Code 234313. CO allocated on 14 Jan 2016, submitted all documents in March 2016, current employer verification April 2016 and 1st employer verification May 2016. I called GSM Brisbane office on 17th June 2016 a lady told me that i have to wait so what is the reason behind it? can you please suggest me the reason of delay in my case?

Regards,


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*

Hey Chetan,

Did you get any answer from Immigration.

Thanks
Vijay



chetan chavda said:


> Dear Vijay
> 
> Thank you for reply. I mailed them yesterday and i will call them tomorrow. When you call what kind of questions you asked and what they replied? and what they asked to you and what you replied please share it with me so it will help me for the conversation. were they told you how much time it will take to grant?
> 
> ...


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

vpillai1226 said:


> Hey Chetan,
> 
> Did you get any answer from Immigration.
> 
> ...


Dear Vijay,

I got my visa grant on 14th July 2016 day before yesterday. I will go in November 2016.

Best of Luck

Regards,


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*

wow...Congrates Brother.

So why you leaving in November,Is there any clause in your visa like that

Thanks
Vijay



chetan chavda said:


> Dear Vijay,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 14th July 2016 day before yesterday. I will go in November 2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

vpillai1226 said:


> wow...Congrates Brother.
> 
> So why you leaving in November,Is there any clause in your visa like that
> 
> ...


Dear Vijay,

Thank you very much. No there is no any clause for it, I have to take entry before 29th December 2016. My brother will come to India in October for Diwali celebration so we will go together in November. any help you need message me any time. I prey to god that you will also get grant as early as possible.

regards,


----------



## vpillai1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

*489 Visa*

Thanks Man

If you can please send a copy of your visa to my email.

My email id is shb009atgmaildotcom



chetan chavda said:


> Dear Vijay,
> 
> Thank you very much. No there is no any clause for it, I have to take entry before 29th December 2016. My brother will come to India in October for Diwali celebration so we will go together in November. any help you need message me any time. I prey to god that you will also get grant as early as possible.
> 
> regards,


----------



## epb989 (Feb 24, 2017)

*Regarding 489 visa*

Does anyone here knows the timelines for 489 State sponsorship  !! for Far south coast. Any guide is much appretiated !!!


----------



## mailsaini (Mar 22, 2017)

chetan chavda said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I also lodge my visa file for subclass 489 in December 2015, CO assigned in January, Submitted all documents in March 2016 and employer verification also done in April 2016 still waiting for visa please anybody suggest me the how much time it will takes to grant my visa? Somebody said me that it will grant after July 2016 is it right? Please guide me i am in very bad condition.. Please suggest me way it is very high time to wait.
> 
> Regards,


Hi, 
Have u recd ur visa or are still waiting for the same


----------

